# What washers were used for rear wheel



## Schwinnbikedude (May 31, 2020)

I saw a picture of a 1951 Panther same year as mine with washers with some type of teeth on it then what looks to be a second washer. Wondering if it's correct since mine has 2 different washers on the back and I have been trying to find what's correct. Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (May 31, 2020)

What's in the picture above is what's on my 53 Phantom and 55 Corvette. Serrated lock washer and a flat washer. I don't think the second flat washer was used on the 60's bikes, none of my early 60's 10 speeds or middleweights have one.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (Jun 1, 2020)

Correct me if I'm wrong but by what your saying about your 53 phantom and 55 corvette I'm guessing that the 2 sets of washer (serrated & flat) would be correct. But would you happen to know if this is correct for 1951 schwinn bikes? Thanks


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 1, 2020)

Here's  an illustration of a New Departure Model D parts list that shows all of the nuts and washers.  Perhaps you can find a similar illustration for your rear hub assembly. In this illustration the rear drop out would fit between the lock nut D-15, and the axle washer D-14. It appears that the axle washer is serrated. That would correspond with the picture of the rear drop out showing serrations marks on it. Make sure you have threads sticking out beyond the axle nut.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 1, 2020)

I prefer galvanized steel washers; the 5/16" loose-fit "USS" washers fit rear 3/8" axles, and don't seem to ever have that shiny problem.


----------



## Schwinnbikedude (Jun 1, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who posted info and pictures it was a real help. Thanks again


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 2, 2020)

I looked at the lit details on some of the Schwinn made hubs and it seems they only had one washer, and probably it was their serrated lock washer. Like I mentioned earlier not one of my 60's bikes had the flat washers, just the serrated one. I'm thinking the New Departure rear hubs  Schwinn had came complete from ND with the flat washers and the nuts so when the wheel was installed on the frame they just added the serrated lock washers and reinstalled the ND supplied flat washers and nut.The reason I think this is, why would you need double washers and why would Schwinn spend the extra $'s on hardware that really wasn't needed.


----------

